# Esee-5



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Just came in the mail today. What a brute of a knife. Read praises of this knife on here before, Until I handled it I didn't know what they meant! Most likely last knife I will buy. Tough as nails, sharp as a tack, and fells good in the hand. $103 free shipping includes scabbard!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I use several of these knives in various lengths. Also check out my favorite the laserstrike.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Well boys, you guys gonna show us some pics or a link?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Well boys, you guys gonna show us some pics or a link?


ESEE Izula my last ditch backup knife:









Carries well iwb, neck, or boot. All the Randall blades are top quality and I'd bet my life on any of them. But they are expensive.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I just used an Izula ss, first production run, to field dress and debone my deer. Worked great-- keeper for sure.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Esee are good knives, enjoy yours and let us know what you are doing with it from time to time. 
Don't really need another knife but, maybe one day...


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

It weighs a pound, almost a mini-machete. Trimmed back the lilacs, butterflyed some chicken breast. Carved the turkey today with it just to see if I could. Used to be a butcher, knifes heavier than a boning knife, duh, but did the job. The warranty says they'll replace it if you break it, no matter how many times sold, traded or given as a gift. The thing is 1/4 inch thick, can't imagine I would ever break it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I have the Esee 4 as for my backpacking knife and love it. Does everything I need and has a great feel in the hand. I've cut meat and chopped kindling with it. I love me some knives and my Esee is one of my favorites! Enjoy yours!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I have a 4 as well and it's a tank! I'd love to hear the stories behind any warranty claims - how could somebody kill one of these brutes?!?!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I ordered an Esee 5, 2- Esee 6's, 2-Izula's and a candiru. I also decided to try the Esee Fire kit and advanced fire kit. 

While looking around on another website I found some G-10 scales for the Esee's so I grabbed a few to try out. 

When the order comes in, I'll give a report on quality.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> ESEE Izula my last ditch backup knife:
> 
> View attachment 14102
> 
> ...


What's that handle? Looks fibrous.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

txmarine6531 said:


> What's that handle? Looks fibrous.


Those are linen micarta grips.


----------

